# Sorry but this is another fine example



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Name with held
TT Forum Newbee
Joined: 06 Dec 2006
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> defintely leave the gea knob alone that one seems like its more home in a nova lmao


_________________

And the sig is........

*Black TT roadster 225 standard - for how long? 
19 years old why is insuance so ageist lol *


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Example of what exactly?

Your posting skills?

A faulty wireless keyboard?

Poor proof-reading?

Age differences?

The proliferation of the TT amongst the masses as it's now a fairly affordable car?

The fact you are a grumpy old man?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

saint said:


> Example of what exactly?
> 
> Your posting skills? No
> 
> ...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Very Happy Crimbo sa|nt


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Very Happy Crimbo sa|nt


Is it not spelt sa*i*nt? :roll:

Oh no, I've started that whole debate again....merry xmas!

H


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Rotter ! x


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I've found another example of poor grammar...

Name withheld (it's only one word, not too )
TT Forum Old Timer
Joined: 12 Aug 2002

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> We DO understand what you are trying to achieve mate, WTF would want to be a MOD? Not many of us and you all are volunteers........etc etc we have really heard that all before.


_________________

And the sig is........

*World's fastest lawnmower Raven Black and Baseball , 268 hp............ World's Best superbike *

H

P.S. I know it should be two, not too before you get all pedatic!

P.P.S. Merry Xmas to you two


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> I've found another example of poor grammar...
> 
> Name withheld (it's only one word, not too )
> TT Forum Old Timer
> ...


Arse


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Arse


Hook, line and sinker :!:

H


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and you fell for it a treat !


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)




----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

knob cheese!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > I've found another example of poor grammar...
> ...


Did you call me My Lord? :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hannibal said:


> P.S. I know it should be two, not too before you get all *pedatic*!


Should that not be *geriatric*? 

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Hev said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. I know it should be two, not too before you get all *pedatic*!
> ...


 and should that not be pedantic!. Learn to fucking spell!. :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


Hence why he highlighted it in *BOLD*


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ah i see :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Very Happy Crimbo sa|nt
> ...


No - it is sa|nt , though since the forum upgrade a year or so ago it was set to saint.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

As I said :roll:

Really guys, read the fuckingh thread before you post bollocks :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

BOLLOCKS, there i posted it 8)


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


If Hev has to learn to spell perhaps you need to learn how to punctuate. Exclamation mark AND full stop? Either or please.

PS I work for a Bank, that'll be Â£25 for the unsolicited advice thanks, invoice on its way. :-* ;-)


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


Irony is wasted on some people... are you american?

H


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

For pity's sake.............

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=77574


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TTotal said:


> For pity's sake.............
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=77574


I know, how uncomfortable would that be, you don't wanna do it like that in a TT, oh no you wanna do it in an A6 or an A8, Now thats what you wanna do :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Was that his birth year? If so I'd say he is very talented John!! :wink:


----------



## t5ttr (Dec 6, 2006)

Your point is....... that is me you are referring to in the initial post and tbh i was being lazy on the laptop and definately didn't read the post i made but you knew what i meant so what was the harm???????????????????


----------



## t5ttr (Dec 6, 2006)

oh and this is the weirdest keyboard in the world lol


----------

